# que hago con ._cfg????_.

## lechon

Nas

Aqui una pregunta tonta. Cuando haces emerge loquesea, te dice cuando termina que tienes x paquetes que actualizar. y que tienes que hacer find /etc -iname '._cfg????._*' (+ o -). La pregunta es ¿Que hay que hacer con estos archivos??.

Gracias por ayudar a un lechon descerebrado

----------

## ViCToR:

Depende de cada caso. Estos archivos se crean al actualizar un paquete, para evitar sobreescribir los antiguos (por si el usuario ha hecho cambios en ellos). Deberías ver las diferencias entre el "antiguo" y el "nuevo" y decidir si borrarlo y dejar el antiguo o renombrar el ._cfg????._* a su nombre original. Si no has hecho cambios en los ficheros antiguos, es recomendable poner el nuevo por si se incluyen nuevas opciones de configuración.

No se si te lo he aclarado o si te he liado más  :Wink: 

----------

## TcB

etc-update

----------

